

Clickjacking Defense Cheat Sheet - eliot_sykes
https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Clickjacking_Defense_Cheat_Sheet

======
eliot_sykes
Interesting read discovered after investigating how to defend a site from
being framed with a new URL shortener mentioned elsewhere on HN today.

